# arcade game help



## Solac03 (Oct 4, 2019)

hi, 

I need help with an arcade game. I am trying to clone the game but it seems like it has some sort of protection. first off i am not doing this for piracy we own the whole arcade machine and the software breaks down. we have bought this software a number of times already, and now the company does not support this machine anymore. we still have a working usb drive and wanted to clone it.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2019)

What does any of this have to do with FreeBSD?

Rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules


----------



## Solac03 (Oct 5, 2019)

the game is running on freebsd, its a temple run arcade game.


----------



## Crivens (Oct 5, 2019)

Maybe we could set up some patreon or something for all these support questions regarding commercial problems? Maybe to sponsor new HW every now and then?

And for the OP: go to the next hacker space and bring a case of beer. That should do the trick.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2019)

Apparently the "Temple Run Arcade" cabinet made by Coastal Amusements runs on top of FreeBSD -> Reddit post.



Solac03 said:


> first off i am not doing this for piracy we own the whole arcade machine and the software breaks down.


It's still piracy because you don't own the license or the intellectual property for the game itself and you don't have permission from the original owner of said property.

So, no, we cannot help you.


----------



## Solac03 (Oct 11, 2019)

ok.


----------

